# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Parfume

## green

_Vazhdojme me parfumet ne nje teme te re._

Per femra

JESSICA MC CLINTOCK #3 by Jessica McClintock (2001)

(Arome lulesh :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Rebele

Meqe jemi tek parfumet, mund te me sugjeroje dikush ndonje parfum qe permban kanelle (dhe rrjedhimisht ka ate arome)?

----------


## Brari

Kabunia   quhet parfumi qe ka ere kanelle..

----------


## ALBA

> Kabunia   quhet parfumi qe ka ere kanelle..


 ose salepi lol

----------


## Rebele

Une ne hall, ju tallni ...  LoL 

Edhe une ke pyes.  :ngerdheshje:  
Nejse, kerkesa ime ishte mese serioze.  Parfum me arome kanelle.

----------


## FЯODO

> ose salepi lol


Pse era kanelle mbante salepi qe pate rastin te nuhasje ti?  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Lov!

_CooL WateR  - Davidoff_

 :kryqezohen:   :kryqezohen:   :kryqezohen:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nuk shoh ndonjë të ketë përdorur "Clive Christian". Aq fukarenj jeni ore?!    :i qetë:  

lol

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Joop!*
&
*Truth Calvin Klein*

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Meqe jemi tek parfumet, mund te me sugjeroje dikush ndonje parfum qe permban kanelle (dhe rrjedhimisht ka ate arome)?



Organza GIVENCHY ( i verdhe) ka ere kanelle. E ka pas perdor nje shoqja ime dhe kur i afroheshe i vinte era kapucino  :buzeqeshje: 

Une tani po perdor Black nga Kenneth Cole

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Sa me mberriti me DHL  " ZH.U.L.S" prodhuar nga fabrika e sapunit te Rogozhines .

----------


## TikTak

Une perdor DURU dhe VENUS  para ca kohesh perdorsha MILVA

----------


## StormAngel

Momentalisht perdori Escada.  :shkelje syri: 

10 parfume qe pelqej, si per meshkuj ashtu edhe per vajza. 

Boss Soul eshte parfu per meshkuj e krijuar nga femer, Ursula Wandel.

Baldesarini eshte parfumi me prestigjioz i shtepise se modes BOSS.
Shishja e parfumit eshte i bere nga alumin kualitativ dhe special per kete parfum.

Burberry Brit for Men eshte i fresket, pikant, me arome orientale. Parfum elegant me arome te mandarines se gjelbert, bergam, rozes se eger, arres etj etj.

Lacoste Red eshte gjithashtu nje nder parfumet me te mire per meshkuj.

Gucci for Men eshte teper elegant dhe perdoret per cdo eveniment.



Per femra:

Escada Rockin Rio

Valentino V

Max Mara

Gucci Envy Me

dhe

Lacoste Touch of Pink

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Organza GIVENCHY ( i verdhe) ka ere kanelle. E ka pas perdor nje shoqja ime dhe kur i afroheshe i vinte era kapucino


Mua s'me ka len ket pershtypje. Eshte shume provokativ per seksin tjeter si parfum (hello I'm here kinda deal) por s'me eshte dukur si kanelle.

----------


## ChuChu

MAC ka pasur nje lloj vaji vite perpara (Nirvana quhesh) qe kishte arome vintage-hemp-punk-ish e joshese. Sh. i mire, por nuk e prodhojne me, mgjte une kam pas blere tre shishe dhe me ato mbahem akoma. Ne pergjithesi aromat e fresketa, te lehta dhe te pastra i kam qejf. Te rendat (ex. givenchy, dior, armani-mania, etc) me lene me dhimbje koke.

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Te rendat (ex. givenchy, dior, armani-mania, etc) me lene me dhimbje koke.


I can relate to that.  :shkelje syri: 

Mac shumicen e gjerave e ka klas....

----------


## D&G Feminine

> MAC ka pasur nje lloj vaji vite perpara (Nirvana quhesh) qe kishte arome vintage-hemp-punk-ish e joshese. Sh. i mire, por nuk e prodhojne me, mgjte une kam pas blere tre shishe dhe me ato mbahem akoma. Ne pergjithesi aromat e fresketa, te lehta dhe te pastra i kam qejf. Te rendat (ex. givenchy, dior, armani-mania, etc) me lene me dhimbje koke.


Edhe mua edhe mua  :ngerdheshje:  

Parfumet me ere deti ose pemesh me pelqejne. Sa per Givenchy ka parfum  "Into the blue" (shishja eshte bojqielli) edhe eshte shume i lehte, sidomos me pelqen per vere dhe plazh. Ka mami im Ysatis nga Givenchy, i embel eshte po kur femrat arrijne nje certain age i shkon.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Rosamor 

per femra really nice

----------


## MiLaNiStE

edhe Miracle

----------


## StormAngel

> Rosamor 
> 
> per femra really nice


What about the "naughty ones"?  :ngerdheshje: 

Ca parfumi perdorin ata?

----------

